# Holy $%&#!



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Cycli.../080602/481/4f2459365e4749508e0c6a5416cb8e41/

"A car collides into cyclists participating in a race in Mexico's northern border city of Matamoros, Sunday, June 1, 2008. At least one person was killed and 14 injured when a driver slammed into a bicycle race."

Remind me hot to go cycing in Mexico...


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

What is also interesting about that photo is that the police escort looks like he swerved outta the way. Where's the "to protect... and to serve"?


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

I didn't even notice the cop swerving out of the way... he probably thought "ni madres, no que me pagaran lo suficiente"


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

CrankyMonkey said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Cycling-Matamoros/ss/events/sp/060705cycling/im:/080602/481/4f2459365e4749508e0c6a5416cb8e41/
> 
> "A car collides into cyclists participating in a race in Mexico's northern border city of Matamoros, Sunday, June 1, 2008. At least one person was killed and 14 injured when a driver slammed into a bicycle race."
> 
> Remind me hot to go cycing in Mexico...


is this thread #18?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> is this thread #18?


Regionally, it's only thread #1.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

I've cycled 1000+ miles in Mexico - including riding across Tijuana. It is my experience that the drivers are safer and more courteous than in the US.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

I didn't know that Mexico was considered part of Northern California!


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

If the police car had been in a paceline of automobiles, would he/she have been able to swerve out of the way so easily?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

It was decided on MTBR NorCal Board that they did not want to see the photo of someone dying right in the thread. Probably a good idea here, also. So, before someone does it, please only attach links to the photo. DO NOT ATTACH THE PHOTO IN TO THIS THREAD.


----------



## Roeland (Feb 9, 2008)

thien said:


> Where's the "to protect... and to s*w*erve"?


Fixed your post.


----------

